# Takara Pro



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

I saw a Takara Pro at a thrift store today. Suntour components, 62cm, lots and lots of rust. Way too big for me, parts could be cleaned up nicely. Has rear rack and front painers, lots of rust as well.

If it were my size, it would be a maybe project at best, but the price is only $50.00.


Should I do it for the parts? Not Superbe, but Suntour none the less. Looks like this was a higher level bike, quick releases, no suicide levers and a nice looking crankset. Should I do it for the sheer fun of it???

Sorry, no camera today, but I will be by next week. He says it has been here for 2 years.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Took the camera*

still there so I got some pics. I'm really trying to talk myself into it but way too big and I can't think of anyone who needs it.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

You could always just buy it for the parts - clean them up and have them at the ready for a frame to come your way. Nice forks too.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like it could be brought back to riding condition. I'm curious regarding the tubing decal....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It would be a good project cleaning up the parts....nice group....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like crash damage on the front end to me. Note the wrinkled, rusted areas on the top and down tube near the head tube. My guess is the fork is bent, too.

I would walk away from it. The parts aren't worth $50, at least to me. The frame is toast.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Picture is does look like it...*



zmudshark said:


> Looks like crash damage on the front end to me. Note the wrinkled, rusted areas on the top and down tube near the head tube. My guess is the fork is bent, too.
> 
> I would walk away from it. The parts aren't worth $50, at least to me. The frame is toast.


but in person it looks ok. I will double check but that is the first thing I always check. I may offer a crazy low price just for the fun of working on it...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

racerx said:


> still there so I got some pics. I'm really trying to talk myself into it but way too big and I can't think of anyone who needs it.


 That looks like a Sugino Mighty Tour crankset. If it is, grab it. I sold a Sugino Mighty Tour on Ebay for $240!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Reynolds531 said:


> That looks like a Sugino Mighty Tour crankset. If it is, grab it. I sold a Sugino Mighty Tour on Ebay for $240!


Not sure if it is a Mighty Tour, doesn't look like it would take a triple. If it is, it will say so on the back of the crankarm.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

62 eh? I'm glad that isn't for sale around here. I don't need another project right now.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Not sure if it is a Mighty Tour, doesn't look like it would take a triple. If it is, it will say so on the back of the crankarm.


 The Mighty tour triple simply used longer chainring bolts and a spacer. With the 110 BCD the smallest granny was 34 tooth.

My Mighty Toour was near NOS condition. Still, they routinely go for more than the asking price of the Takara.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*$10.00*

Just got back and after a bit of discussion, picked it up, and an old Daisy Red Ryder for a grand total $10.00.

I will be doing the strip down this weekend. 

Some first impressions.
The racks are much better than I initially thought. I have been toying around with building a dedicated touring bike and the front and rear racks should be perfect.

The frame is also better than I thought. The paint, were there is no rust, is very nice. The tubing decals and head badge are in great shape. I will see if I can get the chrome forks and chrome rear triangle nice and bright.

Fluted seat post, strange stem (1" then bulges out) and flared handlebars. Didn't catch the brand yet.

27" modolo rims with presta holes and a clean 6 speed cassette. Nasty seat, first thing bound for the garbage. The gum brake lever hoods are still supple and best of all...

on the inside of the crank arms....Mighty Tour...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

racerx said:


> strange stem (1" then bulges out) .


 The stem is very likely 21.1 mm diameter instead of the more standard 22.2 mm.

21.1 mm was pretty common back then. The steerer tubes were a little thicker gauge steel which made the i.d. of the steerer tube and the o.d. of the stem a little smaller.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

What does the decal near the top of the seat tube say?


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Funniest tubing sticker ever??*

It simply reads "Guaranteed Special Tubing" no mention of butting or 4130...nothing, but it is guaranteed to be special... The only other reference I found on the bike were the Suntour dropouts. 


I have it all stripped down to the frame. I discovered that it has a nice Kuwahara (sp) 1" headset. These look very nice and brought me a good chunk of change on ebay.

The best part of working on these old bikes is the history and evolution of parts. I still like these old ball bearing HS and BB's so much better than the new stuff, even though I had to spend a few minutes looking for a bearing that rolled away from me.


----------

